# Checking cervix dilation



## JK_Farms

My doe Ella I believe has been in labor for a little bit. Today I decided to go in and check to see if she was dilated and was able to get my whole hand in but I only went to my wrist since I didn't have longer gloves....how far is the cervix? how do I know if she was dilated or not? should I check tomorrow if there aren't any kids?


----------



## ksalvagno

If you got your hand in, the cervix is open. I'd be checking tonight for kids.


----------



## JK_Farms

oh well that was around 3 and still no babies or progressed labor at 8 when I checked her again!


----------



## ksalvagno

You better go in and check for a malpositioned kid. She won't go into full labor and you don't want her to close.


----------



## JK_Farms

Ok! im not able to go to the barn tonight!!!!!!!! Would it be ok if I go early tomorrow morning?


----------



## JK_Farms

This was her at 8


----------



## goat girls

unfortunately (it's cold) you need to go tonight


----------



## ksalvagno

If you went in at 3pm and it is now 11:30pm, then not really. You will want to get there as soon as you can. Be prepared for anything if you wait till morning.


----------



## Jessica84

The pictures won’t load for me but NO! She will not be ok unless she can some how get that kid into position. If the kids don’t get into position she will either rupture her uterus, and or her cervix will start to close and you won’t be able to get in. You also chance a major infection. It doesn’t take long for a dead kid to start to decay


----------



## JK_Farms

I cant go till morning due to the barn not being near my house....my mom is telling me just to let nature take its course


----------



## New-goat-mom

I am very confused by the pic of her backside? Does she have a rectal prolapse or something? And her vulva looks tiny and tightly closed?


----------



## Goat_Scout

There is no way at all to get there? Maybe your dad (or someone else?) could go in? 

I'm so sorry about this, I know that you just had a stillborn doeling a little while ago.  Hoping this doe is alright.


----------



## Goat_Scout

New-goat-mom said:


> I am very confused by the pic of her backside? Does she have a rectal prolapse or something? And her vulva looks tiny and tightly closed?


I think she just pooped or was about to.


----------



## JK_Farms

she just pooped


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

New-goat-mom said:


> I am very confused by the pic of her backside? Does she have a rectal prolapse or something? And her vulva looks tiny and tightly closed?


Probably just finished pooping.


----------



## JK_Farms

my mom told me im worrying about nothing and to go to sleep since its almost 12


----------



## JK_Farms

Its shiny because of the lube I used


----------



## New-goat-mom

Oh, alright. Just checking.


----------



## JK_Farms

so you guys agree that shes in labor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yes, it definitely sounds/looks like it, and nothing is progressing.


----------



## ksalvagno

She had been in labor before 3pm. Next time don't worry about a longer glove and just go in.


----------



## JK_Farms

This was her around 3


----------



## Tenacross

ksalvagno said:


> If you got your hand in, the cervix is open. I'd be checking tonight for kids.


Two years ago I found out, the embarrassing way, this is not totally true. I would have agreed with you before that day, as I had been in many does past my elbow, pulling kids for years at that time. My friend had a doe that he swore was due and was in labor and wanted me to check her out. He had no idea what the real breeding date was and I didn''t know anything about this doe, but she did have a pretty good udder on her at the time. I put a sleeve on and lubed up and "went in". I got my hand "in" and felt around and it seemed like there was some strange thing keeping me from going further. Blocking me. I only imagined it was some terrible defect in the does cervix or something, so I told my friend to call the vet. Long story short - the vet came and did the exact same thing I did and then said "her cervix is not even open yet". The vet induced her and she kidded two days later.


----------



## Tenacross

The OP's doe should have some opaque string of discharge if her cervix is open.


----------



## JK_Farms

She doesn't have any discharge at all


----------



## goat girls

just be prepared for ANYTHING in the morning


----------



## JK_Farms

I will!


----------



## goat girls

unfortunately it may not be pretty


----------



## JK_Farms

I just want momma to be ok and I would love babies to be alive and well but my main focus is Ella!


----------



## goat girls

at this point you're probably gonna be trying to save mamma but hopefully you'll get surprised


----------



## JK_Farms

Ella hasn't seemed to be in any distress and I'm surprised that I've not seen any mucus or anything like that from her yet


----------



## goat girls

huh that is strange.Sounds like your in for a night where you go to sleep at 4 wake up at 5 and go to the barn at 6with a spotlight


----------



## JK_Farms

I agree!


----------



## goat girls

what time is it there


----------



## JK_Farms

About 1:40 am...I can't sleep


----------



## goat girls

I hear ya...


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is she?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Tenacross said:


> The OP's doe should have some opaque string of discharge if her cervix is open.


Not every doe is like that. When my doe that kidded in December was in labor, she didn't have any discharge up until about a minute before hooves appeared, and then there was a ton of it, but it was clear in color.


----------



## ArborGoats

This is an image of the does repro tract. Depending on how big she is and how small your hands are you can get a hand in and then hit a closed cervix, but you will feel like you are trapped in a room with no windows or doors if you feel around. If you have an open tunel then the cervix is open


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

@JK_Farms How is Ella?


----------



## billiejw89

following. Hope all is well.


----------



## JK_Farms

She's fine no babies and is out grazing with everyone...still no ligaments but doesn't seem to be in labor. She's totally got me confused!


----------



## ArborGoats

Prelabor symptoms can mirror a toxemia issue, have you tried checking ketones just to cross your "t"s?


----------



## JK_Farms

I have but she has energy she's with the herd playing(trying to headbutt and push others) but she is huge so I know she's getting tired...I don't think she's ready yet but I'm gonna keep an eye on her


----------



## ArborGoats

Good luck!


----------



## goat girls

She is following the Does code to the t


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Glad she's ok. Hopefully she'll have them soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

Honestly, I would have a vet look at her. 
I am a bit concerned by the way she was pawing the ground prior, getting up and down, I believe that was your doe right?

Very concerned.


----------



## goat girls

I would be concerned as well.


----------



## JK_Farms

Still no kids and acting 100% normal I agree Ella is following the doe code! She isn't dilated yet but yawns here and there....she doesn't get up and down shes moving around with the Nubian herd while im at the barn then with her buddy Elena when im gone just incase she kids. I think that she will kid sometime this month but im not sure when. I think she was getting a little depressed because I kept her in the kidding stall thinking she was in labor so now she can get out shes acting normal besides her ligs being gone for 4 days!!


----------



## JK_Farms

She's off grain again today! She sure is using doe code!


----------



## goat girls

Huh. This is weird but if you got your hand in her cervix is open and she should have had the kids


----------



## Honey21

Make sure u r feeling right for the logs there have bn times I thought they were gone but if I feel they still there just slightly


----------



## Honey21

Ligs


----------



## JK_Farms

This was her today. I felt them a little bit today still no interest in grain but eats her alfalfa


----------



## toth boer goats

Answered you in your other thread.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/jk-farms-2018-waiting-thread.194926/page-4#post-2089975


----------



## goat girls

How is she????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Any update on Ella?


----------



## toth boer goats

Any news?


----------

